# Problem nach slicen im Photoshop



## chris0r (24. Oktober 2004)

Erstmal Hallo an alle,

ich habe folgendes Problem, was mich ziemlich ärgert. Ich habe ein Design im Photoshop gesliced (besser gesagt in Image Ready) und wollte dann anfangen die Seite mit Inhalten zu bestücken. Leider habe ich ein Problem mit dem Content Bereich, ich habe diesen schon, wie in einem anderen Thread hier beschrieben als BG mit immer wiederholender Grafik bestückt, trotzdem verschiebt sich die komplette Page (Navigation links und rechts).

Hier mal 2 Links, den Quellcode könnt ihr euch dort dann ja anschauen, wäre etwas viel um den hier reinzukopieren.

http://www.picture-gaming.de/prob/ (mit verschobener Navigation)
http://www.picture-gaming.de/preview/PS-beginning2.html (mit kleinem Content-Bereich..)

Wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand erklären kann, wie ich das Problem beheben kann. Vielen Dank schon mal.

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## REalSeramis (19. November 2004)

also ich seh hier gar nix. solltest mal die seite
ein bischen updaten, da es angeblich keine index.datei gibt.
sonst kann ich dir nicht helfen. Außer das du die schrift ändern solltest
da sie viel zu klein ist und unleserlich


----------

